# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  International Optometry Bridging Program 2011

## ANTESOUL

Hi all,
applied for my IOBP 2011, hopefully sit my Prior Learning assessment Aug 2011, wondering what kind of subjects Multiple choice Q's are asked (whether there are any past papers to practice revision)
and what Clinical skills they assess??

Cheers

ps trying to organise a group for similar Internatioanl Optometrists feel free to get in touch...

----------


## Douma

Yes, I hear it is brutal!   I heard the clinical skills are easy but the PLA is hard if you don't have the past questions.  Does anyone have a copy?

----------


## Oedema

So academic dishonesty is the solution, nice.

----------


## IcyTrax

IOBP has gotten a bit tougher over the years and from I understand the multiple choice questions require extensive knowledge in order to pass.  The clinical assessment is relatively easier and in-line with what you learn in the UK.  In terms of requiring past questions in order to succeed...I know of numerous opticians graduating from non-accredited facilities, writing the PLAR for the first time with absolutely no previous records of questions or even expectations, and they pass.  Obviously Optometry will present greater challenges, but IOBP is specifically designed to weed out students that manage to slip through the "managed to pass" group of people. 

Listen, if you want to be an OD, you have to be good at what you do if you want to succeed.  Know your stuff.  Spend time studying so you can spend time earning.  Find the easy way out, and you'll find an even easier way to dig yourself in a hole.

----------


## centai

:Smile:

----------


## NorthStar

This was release July 22.  Changes to the IOBP program are inevitable.

OAO Executive Summary on the IOBP

The OAO has always supported the integration of International Optometric Graduates (IOGs) into the profession. We believe that this is best done through a program that ensures that all IOGs have the knowledge, skill, and judgment equivalent to current graduates of North American optometry schools in a manner which is transparent, objective, impartial, and fair.
The OAO *does not* support the continuation of the _International Optometric_ _Bridging Program_ 
(IOBP) at the University of Waterloo School of Optometry (UWSO) in its current format.

To our knowledge, the IOBP has accepted students with substantially less education than North American optometry graduates and has deemed their training to be equivalent, or nearly equivalent. In doing so, we believe that the IOBP cannot, in either 8 weeks (Bridging 1) or in one year (Bridging 2), be effective in graduating IOGs who will consistently be on par with Canadian and 
US graduates. Indeed, US optometry schools with international programs require their IOGs to complete between *two and four years* of a full time program tomeet the academic requirements for registration.

Our position is based on one of the OAO’s key governing principles:
*EDUCATION*
High educational standards:
a. Provide Ontario optometrists with the foundation to give the best in primary eye
and vision care to the citizens of our province.
b. Are instrumental in building the optometry brand as we continue to integrate
optometry into primary healthcare teams.
c. Are critical for scope expansion. In Ontario, our educational background was reviewed before optometrists were granted the authority to prescribe TPAs, including the independent management of glaucoma. Optometrists’ educational standards will also be important considerations in any future requests for scope expansion and/or other privileges. 

The IOBP is *not* the discontinued two-year program that UWSO alumni may recall whereby IOGs were integrated into the third and fourth years of optometryschool and received a Doctor of Optometry degree upon completion of that
program.

We do not support the admission of non-optometrists into the profession of optometry. The program was intended for optometrists, yet we understand that nearly half of IOGs are ophthalmologists.

Ontario Dentistry has similar professional and educational requirements to optometry. Most internationally-trained dentists require a two year, degree completion program to meet the educational requirements to practice in Canada.

A critical component of determining whether a foreign-trained applicant may access a profession is *academic credentialing.* This process determines how a foreign-trained applicant’s previous education compares to that of a North
American-trained professional. Publicly available information confirms that the
_College of Optometrists of Ontario_ has been unable to obtain the data required to determine if the IOBP’s credentialing method is impartial and objective.

Without transparency from the IOBP, there is insufficient evidence that IOGs have the
educational requirements necessary to practice optometry in Ontario. This is of greater concern now that Ontario’s optometrists currently have the widest scope of practice in Canada.

The Ontario government *has* helped fund the IOBP as it did for other programs that successfully applied for government funding. One criterion considered bythe Government to be important when evaluating applications for funding of a
bridging program was the demonstration that such a program would help alleviate
a manpower shortage. Even though a government-funded report in the late 1990s projected an adequate supply of optometrists in Ontario until the year 2020 (prior to UWSO increasing its enrollment by 50%), the IOBP funding proposal
(submitted in 2004) stated:

_“Ontario needs optometrists …Ultimately, the proposed program will result in a_
_higher number of IOGs successfully registering and practicing in Ontario and_
_ensure that the optometric needs of the public are met.”_

The Government of Ontario *did not* mandate the creation of the IOBP. However,
the Government did legislate, in 2006, that Ontario’s regulatory bodies remove
unnecessary barriers for immigrants seeking registration in their chosen
profession by ensuring that registration processes are *transparent, objective, impartial, and fair.*
The OAO does not believe that any of those four criteria have been adequately
met. Thus, we do not believe that the IOBP should be permitted to continue in its
current form.

(For details link to the FAQ document: *http://library.constantcontact.com/d...6/IOBP_FAQ.pdf* )

----------


## saraoptom

I'm interested in this group idea, I'm doing my PLA in early 2012. How was the one in August?

----------


## NorthStar

*New Registration Policies
*The College has submitted a proposed Registration Regulation to the Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care (MOHLTC).  The draft includes a provision that allows internationally educated optometrists who have completed a bridging program in Ontario to be eligible for registration.  College recognition of optometrists who have been educated in another jurisdiction and whose knowledge, training, skill and judgment are equivalent to a graduate of the University of Waterloo School of Optometry, is in the best interest of the public of Ontario.  Unfortunately, until the proposed Registration Regulation takes effect, the College cannot recognize the academic qualifications of internationally educated optometrists who require bridging in Ontario.   Related to this, the Council believes that in order to meet the educational requirement for registration, an applicant must have a degree in optometry. The Council has decided that an applicant who *does not have a degree in optometry* will still be eligible for registration in Ontario upon successful completion of the IOBP Bridging One or IOBP Bridging Two as long as their application was completed, _submitted and accepted by the IOBP prior to June 15, 2011_.  An internationally educated applicant who *does have a degree in optometry* will still be eligible for registration in Ontario upon successful completion of the IOBP Bridging One or IOBP Bridging Two as long as their application was completed, submitted and _accepted by the IOBP prior to September 1, 2011_.For more information, please contact Ms. Hanan Jibry, Director, Office and Membership Services.

----------


## ManitobaOD

> *New Registration Policies
> *The College has submitted a proposed Registration Regulation to the Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care (MOHLTC).  The draft includes a provision that allows internationally educated optometrists who have completed a bridging program in Ontario to be eligible for registration.  College recognition of optometrists who have been educated in another jurisdiction and whose knowledge, training, skill and judgment are equivalent to a graduate of the University of Waterloo School of Optometry, is in the best interest of the public of Ontario.  Unfortunately, until the proposed Registration Regulation takes effect, the College cannot recognize the academic qualifications of internationally educated optometrists who require bridging in Ontario.   Related to this, the Council believes that in order to meet the educational requirement for registration, an applicant must have a degree in optometry. 
> 
> 
> The Council has decided that an applicant who *does not have a degree in optometry* will still be eligible for registration in Ontario upon successful completion of the IOBP Bridging One or IOBP Bridging Two as long as their application was completed, _submitted and accepted by the IOBP prior to June 15, 2011_.  An internationally educated applicant who *does have a degree in optometry* will still be eligible for registration in Ontario upon successful completion of the IOBP Bridging One or IOBP Bridging Two as long as their application was completed, submitted and _accepted by the IOBP prior to September 1, 2011_.
> 
> 
> For more information, please contact Ms. Hanan Jibry, Director, Office and Membership Services.


The evolution of vision care delivery right before our very eyes.

----------


## Scotty

You, my friend are precisely what is wrong with Optometry in the UK.  I think you should use the PLA as a gauge to determine if you are fit to practise optometry in Canada (and maybe the UK).  The PLA is a baseline assessment of knowledge, and if you need past papers for that I suggest that there is something seriously wrong with how we are approaching practise in the UK.  My intention is to return to Canada to practise, and I would like to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that my skills and abilities are equal to that of NA trained optoms.  However, the current suspension of the IOBP is seriously hampering that effort.

----------


## AnotherOD

Are you from Canada originally? Did you go to the UK with the expectation to return to Canada via the IOBP? Is there a lot of other folks in a similar situation as you, and what is the current thoughts/morale of everyone in that boat? What would it take for you to take up residence in the UK and practice there?

As for the IOBP, any word on when it'll resume?

BTW, my take on the existence of "weak" IOBP students, is that they are foreign-trained ophthalmologists, not UK grads. There are some bad apples ruining things for everyone, but that doesn't just apply to IOBP students, but to some of the people in charge as well. Had they been better leaders, then the IOBP wouldn't have been shut down.

----------


## Scotty

I am from Canada, and I came to the UK not to circumvent the traditional route, but because I am a mature student.  I have worked in Northern Canada as an ophthalmic technologist and did that for 12 years.  I was performing primary eye care in that part of the world because of the logistics of the region and that is the model that is supported up there.  I wanted to increase my scope of practice and decided Optometry was a logical direction.  I did intend to return via the IOBP, but now that seems completely up in the air, which is a morale-sucker.

The majority of the other UK-trained Canadians that I have spoken to (and there are quite a few of us in the UK), feel mostly the same way.  Many come here for different reasons, some of us mature students that can't get a look from NA schools, others because they are dual European citizens and the idea of 3 (structured uni) + 1 (structured on-the-job training via the pre-registration year) is appealing from a cost and experience point of view.  There are nine UK optom schools and there were about 20 Canadians spread across the three years in my school (120 students per year in the school) and I have heard from another Canadian in Birmingham that there were 90 Canadians across the years in his school.  

There is no word on when the IOBP will resume and they are hesitant to give any information.  I think in order to satisfy Ontario and the problems that they have with the IOBP there will be a complete restructure of the IOBP and integration into UWSO which will take some time.  After speaking with the assistant registrar from Ontario and reading some of the comments on this board from foreign-trained ophthals, I understand their concerns with the current IOBP, but for me this is very frustrating and I am seriously looking at Australia.  I have a wife and children and the uncertainty of knowing when we might move back is difficult to plan for, and the kids are getting older which will make it more difficult to move.  But the model of optometry in this country is not why I left my good job in Canada.  I am working here, but due to the heavy regulation of optometry in this country (which on the outside might sound good, but is really not and I can explain further if you are interested) it is not a desirable place to work long term.  I earn less now than I did working as a technologist and I work harder (not what I signed up for).   

There were always risks for me to do this, but when I first spoke to the IOBP in 2006 none of this was on the radar.  I am happy to hear that UK optoms are regarded differently, but how is the perception of foreign-trained Canadians like me regarded in the optometry community in general?  I looked at this for many years before doing it, and would have studied in NA if it was a viable option, but because none of the schools would even let me apply without a previous science degree, this route along with Australia, were my only avenues.  My Ophthalmic Technology diploma was granted by a hospital, and was an intensive 40hr/week, 2-year course that is the same qualification granted by a degree at the University of Ottawa and Masters programs at many universities in the states, but again none of this mattered.  

As I re-read this it sounds like I am whining, and I suppose I am, but the fact of that matter that I can practice optometry in the centre of London, but not in remote Canada is frustrating.  I know there are differences in optometry between countries (even first-world ones) but all I am trying to do is be able to prove that I am "competent" and would be an asset to the profession in Canada.  But just as when I went to apply to Optometry school in NA, at the moment I can't get a look in.  

Thanks for listening, and if you have any tips for someone who wants to be an optometrist of the same calibre as those practicing in Canada, I am all ears.

----------


## AnotherOD

> I am from Canada, and I came to the UK not to circumvent the traditional route, but because I am a mature student.  I have worked in Northern Canada as an ophthalmic technologist and did that for 12 years.  I was performing primary eye care in that part of the world because of the logistics of the region and that is the model that is supported up there.  I wanted to increase my scope of practice and decided Optometry was a logical direction.  I did intend to return via the IOBP, but now that seems completely up in the air, which is a morale-sucker.
> 
> The majority of the other UK-trained Canadians that I have spoken to (and there are quite a few of us in the UK), feel mostly the same way.  Many come here for different reasons, some of us mature students that can't get a look from NA schools, others because they are dual European citizens and the idea of 3 (structured uni) + 1 (structured on-the-job training via the pre-registration year) is appealing from a cost and experience point of view.  There are nine UK optom schools and there were about 20 Canadians spread across the three years in my school (120 students per year in the school) and I have heard from another Canadian in Birmingham that there were 90 Canadians across the years in his school.  
> 
> There is no word on when the IOBP will resume and they are hesitant to give any information.  I think in order to satisfy Ontario and the problems that they have with the IOBP there will be a complete restructure of the IOBP and integration into UWSO which will take some time.  After speaking with the assistant registrar from Ontario and reading some of the comments on this board from foreign-trained ophthals, I understand their concerns with the current IOBP, but for me this is very frustrating and I am seriously looking at Australia.  I have a wife and children and the uncertainty of knowing when we might move back is difficult to plan for, and the kids are getting older which will make it more difficult to move.  But the model of optometry in this country is not why I left my good job in Canada.  I am working here, but due to the heavy regulation of optometry in this country (which on the outside might sound good, but is really not and I can explain further if you are interested) it is not a desirable place to work long term.  I earn less now than I did working as a technologist and I work harder (not what I signed up for).   
> 
> There were always risks for me to do this, but when I first spoke to the IOBP in 2006 none of this was on the radar.  I am happy to hear that UK optoms are regarded differently, but how is the perception of foreign-trained Canadians like me regarded in the optometry community in general?  I looked at this for many years before doing it, and would have studied in NA if it was a viable option, but because none of the schools would even let me apply without a previous science degree, this route along with Australia, were my only avenues.  My Ophthalmic Technology diploma was granted by a hospital, and was an intensive 40hr/week, 2-year course that is the same qualification granted by a degree at the University of Ottawa and Masters programs at many universities in the states, but again none of this mattered.  
> 
> As I re-read this it sounds like I am whining, and I suppose I am, but the fact of that matter that I can practice optometry in the centre of London, but not in remote Canada is frustrating.  I know there are differences in optometry between countries (even first-world ones) but all I am trying to do is be able to prove that I am "competent" and would be an asset to the profession in Canada.  But just as when I went to apply to Optometry school in NA, at the moment I can't get a look in.  
> ...


Really not sure what to suggest. It's clear you went all-in on your efforts to practice optometry in Canada.  I'll just say offhand that I've heard Australia is very difficult to enter for "foreign" trained optometrists.  Not sure if this applies to UK grads, but I've heard as a rumor that ODs who apply to Australia virtually have to start at the beginning.  Not sure how true this is.

I guess it wouldn't be satisfying for you just to return to Canada and do what you were doing?  Or could you just do that while this IOBP thing gets sorted out?  Basically, you're in a situation where there's not much under your control. What year are you in?  How many more years do you have?

As well - I'm a bit surprised by the (large) numbers of Canadians in the UK.  How many schools are there?  Can we assume there are Canadians studying at all of them?

----------


## Scotty

As far as the rumors about Australia are concerned, they are not true.  Optometry is on the migration list of jobs that people can basically get no-string visas with.  They accept optometrists that have completed their training in the UK or NA without any problem, you just need to do an exam first (like the CACO).  It is a much easier and faster process than Canada at the moment.  

I am finished my Optometry training and working in the UK now, I am currently in a holding pattern until the bridging program opens up again. 
And yes to go back to my old job would be leaving out the Optometry bits of my work that I didn't do before, with the biggest chunk being contact lenses.  

I think you can probably assume there are Canadians at all of the UK universities, however probably none more than the one in Birmingham.  I think that another university (or two) in Canada needs to look at starting a program, its ludicrous that the majority of Canadians have to go elsewhere.

----------


## AnotherOD

> As far as the rumors about Australia are concerned, they are not true.  Optometry is on the migration list of jobs that people can basically get no-string visas with.  They accept optometrists that have completed their training in the UK or NA without any problem, you just need to do an exam first (like the CACO).  It is a much easier and faster process than Canada at the moment.  
> 
> I am finished my Optometry training and working in the UK now, I am currently in a holding pattern until the bridging program opens up again. 
> And yes to go back to my old job would be leaving out the Optometry bits of my work that I didn't do before, with the biggest chunk being contact lenses.  
> 
> I think you can probably assume there are Canadians at all of the UK universities, however probably none more than the one in Birmingham.  I think that another university (or two) in Canada needs to look at starting a program, its ludicrous that the majority of Canadians have to go elsewhere.


The bridging program may end up being a year long if/when it resumes, so you may have to prepare for that.  

Optometry schools are prohibitively expensive to open.  A few schools have looked into it in the past only to give up because of start up costs.

----------


## wmcdonald

> The bridging program may end up being a year long if/when it resumes, so you may have to prepare for that. 
> 
> Optometry schools are prohibitively expensive to open. A few schools have looked into it in the past only to give up because of start up costs.


The primary reason more Optometry schools have not opened is the profession has fought them agressively. Granted costs are prohibitive in starting any health-related program, but schools have sought support to do so many times. Many in the field feel there is a glut of ODs and Ophthalmologists already, and more of either would simply flood the market. Others disagree. Here in NC, several universities have voiced an interest, only to be told it would not be supported by the state association. As difficult as it is for many of the chains to find ODs, I often wonder whether there is a true glut.

----------


## NorthStar

New regulations for international optometry grads:

http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/regs/english/2012/elaws_src_regs_r12279_e.htm

----------


## AnotherOD

> *The primary reason more Optometry schools have not opened is the profession has fought them agressively.* Granted costs are prohibitive in starting any health-related program, but schools have sought support to do so many times. Many in the field feel there is a glut of ODs and Ophthalmologists already, and more of either would simply flood the market. Others disagree. Here in NC, several universities have voiced an interest, only to be told it would not be supported by the state association. As difficult as it is for many of the chains to find ODs, I often wonder whether there is a true glut.


This may (have) be (been) true in the U.S., but it isn't the same in Canada. A few years back a university out west (SFU) visited Waterloo in a fact-finding mission about starting a school, but upon learning of the start up costs, the idea went no further.  In Canada it was about the money. 

As for the U.S., I think you'd have a hard time claiming the profession is successfully fighting expansion today.

----------


## Razan

Hi,
I am Planning to write Prior Learning assessment Aug 2013. I am looking for some past papers if available. also some information about the clinical skill assessment ..please feel free to contact me.  here is my email razanalmur@gmail.com
Thank you,

----------


## withwapp

We are looking for an optomerist both experienced and new grads to join our practise in Vancouver. Salary is $90k -$120K


We are constantly looking out for an optometrist we are rapidally growing.

Please email me at withwap@yahoo.ca if you may be interested

----------


## optomchick5

Hi Antesoul,
Did you end up writing your PLA's back in 2011?  Any tips you can provide?
I'm writing mine in Feb and not sure how to go about studying, and what to focus on.
Also if I'm not comfortable with gonio, do I state that or practice it and attempt it during the exam?
Thanks :)

----------


## optomchick5

Anyone writing the PLAs in Feb 2014??
Would be nice to form a study group or at least tips..

----------


## fjpod

> The primary reason more Optometry schools have not opened is the profession has fought them agressively. Granted costs are prohibitive in starting any health-related program, but schools have sought support to do so many times. Many in the field feel there is a glut of ODs and Ophthalmologists already, and more of either would simply flood the market. Others disagree. Here in NC, several universities have voiced an interest, only to be told it would not be supported by the state association. As difficult as it is for many of the chains to find ODs, I often wonder whether there is a true glut.


  at least four Optometry schools have opened in the USA in the last five years.  Two more are being seriously considered.   Organized Optometry is not fighting new schools as this has been considered a violation of anti trust laws.   Although the average optometrist would probably agree that there are too many optometrists already,  many in public health circles would disagree especially with optometrys expanded role in the diagnosis and treatment of ocular disease.

If the chains and optical stores are having trouble finding optometrists,  as you say,  maybe it has something to do with lack of opportunity to practice full scope and the drudgery of being forced to turn out spectacle rxs all day,  even on Sundays and holidays.  Maybe it's because many optometrists don't like being on the short leash of corporate domination.

----------


## wmcdonald

Yes, there are new schools now opening, which may be a good thing depending on your perspective. But many of the folks I talk to who do recruiting for the chains complain about how difficult it is to find ODs. Your full-scope issue is a valid one. Studies do differ on the need for more, and the costs are prohibitive, but to say the profession itself has not quietly been the largest roadblock goes against my personal experiences in two different institutions seeking to open schools. That said, we all must understand the supply and demand needs and to watch them carefully is not a bad thing. I wish you all a wonderful holiday season, and continuing positive dialogue.

----------


## fjpod

Not to point an accusatory finger, but the state board in NC marches to the tune of their own drummer (which I suppose they have every right to do).  The things they "rule on" or "get away with" would never fly in almost every other state but two that I can think of.  And while this may be "protective" of the professions in NC, they are supposed to be protective of the public.  

But state associations (not the state board) are supposed to stay away from restraint of trade issues, and interfering with opening new schools would be a no-no.

So if NC tried to open a new school and there was interference, there is nobody to blame but other North Carolinians.

Sorry to be a bit off topic.  I'll stop now.

----------


## optomchick5

did you end up sitting your PLA in august?  how did it go?  do you mind if I ask how you prepared for it? what material did you use?
thanks!




> Hi all,
> applied for my IOBP 2011, hopefully sit my Prior Learning assessment Aug 2011, wondering what kind of subjects Multiple choice Q's are asked (whether there are any past papers to practice revision)
> and what Clinical skills they assess??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ps trying to organise a group for similar Internatioanl Optometrists feel free to get in touch...

----------


## optomchick5

Hi Antesoul,
did you end up sitting your PLA in august?  how did it go?  do you mind if I ask how you prepared for it? what material did you use?
Thanks!

----------


## Tania M

Hi! 
I am from Canada but studied BSc. Optometry in India. I am planning to writing the PLA exam in Feb 2014. Just wondering what to expect for the exam. Not sure how to go about studying for it. Anything to focus on more? Please reply. Thank you.

----------


## Tania M

I will be writing the PLA this feb. :S have been studying since end of november but not confident yet..

----------


## Serene

I am.

----------


## Serene

> Hi! 
> I am from Canada but studied BSc. Optometry in India. I am planning to writing the PLA exam in Feb 2014. Just wondering what to expect for the exam. Not sure how to go about studying for it. Anything to focus on more? Please reply. Thank you.


I am going to sit the PLA in Feb 2014 too. What can one expect?

----------


## Tania M

Email me serene. thanks!

----------


## optomstar

> Anyone writing the PLAs in Feb 2014??
> Would be nice to form a study group or at least tips..


Hi Optomchick5,

Did you end up writing the PLA in Feb? I'm going to write in Sept 2014.  Would you mind if I contacted you on tips on how to study? My email is: eyeoptom787@gmail.com

----------


## Jeea

Hi 
optomchick5,

Did you end up writing PLA in 2014? I am planning to write mine in 2015, How to go about studying? do you have any referral books?

Thanks

----------


## ukoptom89

> Anyone writing the PLAs in Feb 2014??
> Would be nice to form a study group or at least tips..


Hey!  I'm hoping to write the new EE exam that FORAC is now administrating instead of the PLA.  Was wondering if you have any additional info on it.  Hopefully you got through the PLA in Feb and don't have to think about it.  Let me know!.

----------


## Iana

Hi Tania,
I am going to take my PLA soon.How it was for you? What material did you use? If you don't mind can you advice me smth,please

----------

